# Le 40k Robots, Cyborgs



## yelwar (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello to you all

Amongst the great stuff I have up on E-bay this week are the following fine 80's Citadel/ Warhammer figures. Please take a look at these and others I have up, it all ends on Sunday:


For fantasy/LOTR/AD&D/Pre Slotta

AD&D
ADD87 

SYNAD
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775559803#ht_1160wt_1141

MITE

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775563254#ht_1160wt_1141

Lone wolf
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775444049#ht_1101wt_1141

MEAZEL
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775566448#ht_1132wt_1356

XVART OR SVART
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775572918#ht_1160wt_1141

Pre Slotta/night horrors/Fiend factory

C18 night horrors

WRAITH
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775430319#ht_1546wt_1356

LAMIA
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775511512#ht_1503wt_1356

UNDEAD SAMURAI WITH SWORD & SHIELD
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110775505...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1622wt_1141

For 40K

LE SFD IMPERIAL ROBOT BULLDOZER

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775532105#ht_754wt_1141

Classic board games and rpg

TALISMAN FIGURES

Talisman

Timescape CYBORG

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775454784#ht_1162wt_1356

Dwarf
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775467221#ht_1162wt_1356

ELF
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775463379#ht_1162wt_1356

Talisman expansion HALFLING
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775470534#ht_1162wt_1356

Talisman Expansion LEPRECHAUN
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775473968#ht_1162wt_1356

DUNGEON SPY

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775481225#ht_1162wt_1356

Dungeon SCOUT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775484090#ht_1162wt_1356

ADVENTURE ORC
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775491981#ht_1162wt_1356

ADVENTURE SOLDIER
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110775494644#ht_1162wt_1356


All my figures are unpainted and in excellent condition. I do combine postage for items won the same day/weekend. Pop a question on E- bay if you want, I will do my best to give a prompt reply  Happy to have a search around my collection too if your after a particular Rarity/Vintage figure form the 80's
Happy bidding to you if you choose to do so.

My thanks in advance

Mark


----------

